# Weber River



## Glaucus_Almighty

Moving to Utah in a couple weeks and have been doing a little research. Since I'll be working at Hill AFB, the Weber looks like a good spot for a quick trip after work. Looks like a population of decent sized browns lives in there. Was wondering if anyone has any additional advice? Not looking for honey holes or secret spots. Just looking for a little guidance on flies, hatch timing. I'm coming from AK and have never caught a brown. Would like to tie into a nice one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## reb8600

Not sure how many browns are in the Weber close to Hill or if it is more Rainbows. There are more in Morgan but most of it is private. There is a lot of access in the South Weber and Riverdale area. I have not fished any of it though. You coming in as military or civilian. I work there also.


----------



## Glaucus_Almighty

I'm good with 'bows too but it'd be sweet to find some fat browns. I'm coming down there as both. I'll be working out of raptor depot as a civilian and the 419th as a reservist. Lemme know if you wanna do some fishing.


----------



## KAFO

When I first moved to the Davis/Weber County area, i struggled to figure out the Weber. I went many trips without even getting a hit! Finally someone on another forum turned me on to the correct fly and presentation. My "go to" set up for the Weber is an attractor nymph (usually a prince nymph or San Jaun worm) followed by a gray scud on an 18" dropper. I have also found that a 8+' leader and a strike indicator are also invaluable. Enough weight needs to be added to get the attractor right on or very close to the bottom. If you are not picking up pieces of moss every few casts, you're not deep enough. Although I have continued to unlock many other patterns that work, the gray scud ALWAYS produces for me.


----------



## Glaucus_Almighty

Right on. Appreciate the tip. Will be whipping up some scuds along with a lot of other flies when I get there. Might need to build a couple more new rods too!


----------



## Beo

Best bet for getting into fish on the Weber is throwing a ~16 EH Caddis during the evening hatch near the mouth/through the canyon if you're not looking to go too far. As soon as the sun sets and for about that hour or so after the hatch is pretty decent. Before the hatch I like using an emerger or pupa patter. Also, check out Angler's Den over in Roy. The guys there really know there stuff and are full of knowledge.

Also kick around the Weber near Mt Green and Henefer and you're sure to pull out something. If you haven't already check out utahonthefly. It's way more active in regards to fly fishing than here.


----------



## Glaucus_Almighty

Thanks for the pointers. I headed over and checked out utahonthefly. Good resource, thanks for the reference


----------



## HighNDry

How'd ya like the Utahonthefly site? Great bunch of guys over there.


----------



## smoothie

I also recommend checking in w/ the Fly Shop in Roy, UT...Angler's Den. They will gladly tell you some great spots to go hit the Weber. Their number is: 801-773-1166

I've done best on the Weber using bead headed nymphs: prince nymphs, hare's ears, zebra midges. My all time favorite pattern on the Weber is the sow bug. You can find them bead headed or non bead headed. I like the extra weight on my bug. 

Also, as we're getting closer to fall, it's a great time to chase the browns with a streamer. The Weber has some nice brown trout, so you should see some good action soon. Welcome to Utah!!


----------



## poiboy

utahonthefly forum also has a hatch chart for the Weber. Like KAFO, scud patterns are proven on this river. I nymph this river 100% of the time and am very happy with the results, so I don't dry fly it.


----------



## Hoopermat

Go up the canyon. Get off on the Peterson exit. Turn right and park next to the bridge. There is a sign in book so sign in. Head up stream. You have to wade all the way. Work the shadows and bends. Great browns, some bow, and even some brooks. 
Always been great for me. 

Largest brown I ever caught was in that mile stretch.


----------



## Hoopermat

Go up the canyon. Get off on the Peterson exit. Turn right and park next to the bridge. There is a sign in book so sign in. Head up stream. You have to wade all the way. Work the shadows and bends. Great browns, some bow, and even some brooks. 
Always been great for me. 

Largest brown I ever caught was in that mile stretch.


----------



## fishspook

Hoopermat said:


> Go up the canyon. Get off on the Peterson exit. Turn right and park next to the bridge. There is a sign in book so sign in. Head up stream. You have to wade all the way. Work the shadows and bends. Great browns, some bow, and even some brooks.
> Always been great for me.
> 
> Largest brown I ever caught was in that mile stretch.


I've fished that area many times: caught browns, cuts, and whitefish. Never a bow or a brookie.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

The Weber has some great fishing if you know where to look, but many spots are over fished and a waste of effort. There are a few other great streams in the area that are more worth your time.


----------



## duckslug

*Weber Weber*

Everyone has offered plenty of great advice. Now my two cents. I also live close to the Weber (The part that runs through Riverdale) too and have been determined to be successful there. The "Blue Ribbon" sections of the river that most people refer to when it comes to the "WEBER RIVER" are between Rockport and Echo reservoirs. The biggest complaint I hear seasoned fishermen say is that below the dam at Echo reservoir (that includes the locations others have mentioned....Henefer, Tagart, Morgan, Peterson, Mountain Green....Through the canyon and into South Weber and Riverdale) can be very inconsistant fishing due to fluctuations in water levels. This is supposed to be due to irrigation needs and blah, blah, blah......who cares about the fish hogwash. However, I say fight the odds and fish those parts of the river that don't require an hours drive, follow the advice of the other responses and learn to play along with the fluctuations in that water. I thoroughly enjoy the Weber even in the dead of winter, it has great access and as time goes on I am finding more fish.

As a side note, the Ogden River (Another river with a sour reputation) was just renovated right through town in Ogden. This is the river that exits Ogden canyon at 12th street and weaves it's way through town and connects up with the Weber, passes by Ogden Bay Waterfowl Management area and drains into the Great Salt Lake. I have found the fishing on the newly renovated Ogden to be very enjoyable as well. Sow and Scuds do seem to rule as others have said. Leave the Provo river for those who love crowded fishing and loads of pressure. Enjoy and....Welcome To UTAH!!


----------



## HighNDry

Only bad thing about the lower Ogden through town is that you might not encounter as many fishermen as the Provo, but it follows the Ogden River Pathway for most of the distance and all the people walking the path stop and watch you fish, or run down and spook the fish, or ask you questions while you fish, or throw rocks into the water while you fish. I'd stay over on the Provo.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

I have never been skunked on any stretch of the Weber no matter the time of year or water flow, but I prefer to fish around Morgan.


----------



## HighNDry

30-06-hunter said:


> I have never been skunked on any stretch of the Weber no matter the time of year or water flow, but I prefer to fish around Morgan.
> 
> Whitefish don't count!


----------



## duckslug

HighNDry said:


> Only bad thing about the lower Ogden through town is that you might not encounter as many fishermen as the Provo, but it follows the Ogden River Pathway for most of the distance and all the people walking the path stop and watch you fish, or run down and spook the fish, or ask you questions while you fish, or throw rocks into the water while you fish. I'd stay over on the Provo.


HighNDry makes a good argument. I have to admit that I probably scare more fish on my own than by the heavy hands of the rock chuckers or the heavy feet of the speed walkers. LOL.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

HighNDry said:


> 30-06-hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been skunked on any stretch of the Weber no matter the time of year or water flow, but I prefer to fish around Morgan.
> 
> Whitefish don't count!
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually never caught one on the Weber.
Click to expand...


----------



## Evil Cole Van Damme

30-06-hunter said:


> HighNDry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually never caught one on the Weber.
> 
> 
> 
> How have you NEVER encountered a ****** on the weeb??? That ditch is full of em! You KNOW right away when you hook one too! Ugly fish, excellent fight!
Click to expand...


----------



## HighNDry

That's weird. How did you attribute that quote to me? I've caught hundreds if not thousands of whitefish on the Weber.


----------

